# Wild Bill



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Every time he gives me his contact info in my PM's I lose it. Can anyone help me out with his contact info? I have some work for him.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

PM sent.....


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Depending on your preferred Mnemonic Techniques and Specific Memory Tricks to improve memory...

Try MOB MIFF...or NO COIFF...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

greco said:


> PM sent.....


PM returned.


----------

